

Show HN: Number Canvas - A modern calculator - anifow
http://numbercanvas.com.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/

======
face7hill
This is very cool. I love the simplicity of this. Reminds of Soulver (which I
love). Nice work.

